# SL County RV Parking?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any recommendations for RV parking around mid-valley?

I don't need anything fancy, just somewhere to store it til I get a concrete pad poured. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Driveway or on road moving it every 7 days


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Driveway or on road moving it every 7 days


Ha!

I don't like either of those options


----------



## mpjeffnorton (May 9, 2017)

Look in South Salt Lake. My parents have a camper stored there for really cheap. I don't know the name, maybe you can Google Map it and stumble upon it. I know its not much information but I hope this helps.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Just leave it on the mountain. It's the Utah Way:thumb:


----------

